# Putting together a home gym!



## trodizzle (Sep 15, 2016)

That's right gents, I'm going to be taking a new job that has me working from home and I want to get them gainz on my own timeframe. No more waiting around while bro's are texting and curing in the squat rack!

Here's the area I'm working with. Everything is coming out except for the sink unit.










Here is my list of gear I'm going to be purchasing for my home gym:

Rogue R-3 Power Rack - Shorty - $695.00





Rogue R-3 Power Rack - Shorty - Single Plate Storage x4 - $113.00





Rogue Infinity Matador - $83.49





Rogue MLite/Infinity Monolift Attachment - $275.00





Rogue Ohio Power Bar 45lb - Bare Steel - $250.00





Ironmaster Super Bench - $279.00





Ironmaster Super Bench - Wheel Kit - $25.00





Ironmaster Super Bench - Crunch Attachment - $59.00





CAP Barbell 2-Inch Olympic Grip Plate - 45lb x 4	$187.28
CAP Barbell 2-Inch Olympic Grip Plate - 25lb x 2	$64.06
CAP Barbell 2-Inch Olympic Grip Plate - 10lb x 2	$24.00
CAP Barbell 2-Inch Olympic Grip Plate - 5lb x 4 	$44.00
CAP Barbell 2-Inch Olympic Grip Plate - 2.5lb x 2	$18.78





36 in. W x 60 in. L Polished Edge Bath Mirror  - $52.98 each
Note: Not sure how many yet, i'm going to cover the wall that has the storage racks lined up right now in my first pictures. I will rotate them vs how they are show in the picture below.





PowerBlock Elite 90 Dumbbell Set - $585.00





PowerBlock Large Column Stand (Silver) - $122.26


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 15, 2016)

Copycat!!!!!! Lol

We can take this adventure together dizz. Can't wait to get mine all set up and shit.


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 15, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Copycat!!!!!! Lol
> 
> We can take this adventure together dizz. Can't wait to get mine all set up and shit.



Yours isn't done yet? I didn't pay attention to your post date.

Yeah, I was bummed, I really liked the rogue stuff, but the 90" height had me bummed, that duct is in the way. That shorty will be perfect at 84" tall.

I need some suggestions on the other gear, so help a brother out.

What did you choose for a bar?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm gonna get the rogue power bar for bench and squats. I have a Texas DL bar already. I think a power bar would be perfect for what u do too.  And I'm gonna order plates from rogue too I think or getting some off Craigslist. No I haven't ordered yet. I just put that thread up last week.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 15, 2016)

The more shit u order from rogue the more u save on shipping because they consolidate it obviously


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 15, 2016)

And dizz the rack isn't 9 feet. Its 7 feet 6 inches. The shorty is 7 feet.


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 15, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> And dizz the rack isn't 9 feet. Its 7 feet 6 inches. The shorty is 7 feet.



My bad, yeah I meant 90" tall, not 9', lol. I needed something 85" and under so the shorty is perfect.


----------



## saltylifter (Sep 15, 2016)

Damn I need to get on this train with everyone making there own gym. 
Still waiting to sell my house then buy land but that's the 1st thing I Wana build is a gym on it lol


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 15, 2016)

Trodizzle, Ecks, have fun putting your gyms together. I'm like a little kid at Christmas each time I get a new piece of equipment.  So much more satisfying training in a gym you put together yourself. Very cool stuff


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 15, 2016)

Ecks just ordered before me is all! J/k (but I have quietly been working on more and more plates)
TD is the "shorty" a half rack?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2016)

Love it, Diz! Cant wait for progress pics! Having yer own home gym is worth its weight in gold and titties.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 15, 2016)

I wish I had the room. I guess I could use the barn...lol. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 15, 2016)

stonetag said:


> I wish I had the room.* I guess I could use the barn*...lol. Good luck with your project.



"The name...is Dalton. Hell, I thot you'd be bigger." If it worked for him, it will work for you bruh lol


----------



## snake (Sep 15, 2016)

Craigslist damn it! 

Diz, you could get by with some squat stands; you can move them out of the way when not in use. I know your program and you're not going crazy. Hit up Craigslist man. You may have to bite the bullet to start but once you have the minimum, add as you go.


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 15, 2016)

Thread updating with the current equipment I'm looking at. Ecks better step it up!!!


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 16, 2016)

More updates coming. I seem to have found an alternative to the rogue products. Northern Lights makes a modular system that is a clone of the R-series from Rogue and gets pretty darn good reviews, that plus my basement requirements have me needing to put together something modular, think lego-like configuration.

Here you can see a comparison of the Rogue and Northern Lights systems next to each other. h**p://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=156079823


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 16, 2016)

snake said:


> Craigslist damn it!
> 
> Diz, you could get by with some squat stands; you can move them out of the way when not in use. I know your program and you're not going crazy. Hit up Craigslist man. You may have to bite the bullet to start but once you have the minimum, add as you go.



A few things.

1. I have a very tight space to work with, and height issues with duct work.
2. I like nice shit, and I can afford to treat myself right now.
3. By choosing my specific stuff, I can maximize space usage which is worth some $$ to me.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 16, 2016)

That NL rack looks pretty sweet, Diz. Same gauge steel as the Rogue?


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 16, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> That NL rack looks pretty sweet, Diz. Same gauge steel as the Rogue?



Yep, the thing is they are a Canadian company and don't ship to the US. But I did a web chat with them and they gave me a rep in the US who I talked to earlier who can build and ship them in the US. So we may have a hookup we all can use to get a great, custom, configurable rack at an affordable price. I've talked to the guy on his cell and emailed him my current config and I'm waiting for him to give me USD pricing + shipping to see where it lands. I will report back.

Here is a link where you can see all the items you can use to config your own rig:

Here is what I put together so far, but don't trust that pricing as it's from the Canadian site, I need to get accurate numbers from my contact first. But it's pretty cool, I was able to use the short uprights in the back (82") to get under my ductwork in the basement (like the R-3 shorty), then use 43" crossbeams (like in the R-4) to get more room in the rack, then use taller uprights in the front (90") where I don't have duct issues to put in a pull-up/chin-up bar, heck I was even able to cherry pick my bar to get a bare steel one and not a smooth one. It's very cool how you can configure the units any way you want.


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 19, 2016)

I made some progress on the basement cleanup this weekend.


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 21, 2016)

Spreadsheets!!!!


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 21, 2016)

Looking good.  Building it is just as much fun as using it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 21, 2016)

My bench and rack and bar should be here Friday!!! I know what I'll be doing this weekend!!!!!


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 22, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> My bench and rack and bar should be here Friday!!! I know what I'll be doing this weekend!!!!!



You bastard! I'm jelly!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 22, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> You bastard! I'm jelly!



Lol should be all put together and shit by Sunday. Can't wait


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 22, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Lol should be all put together and shit by Sunday. Can't wait



Now we need to figure out what we will name them. 

I'm leaning toward the Dizzle Den, lol.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 22, 2016)

Swole shop brooooo


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 22, 2016)

Has your bench arrived? How tall are you? I heard the seat kind of sucks for tall guys as the three settings don't allow you to keep your legs parallel to the floor if you're over say 5'9".


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 22, 2016)

Picked up my flooring today. These bad boys are heavy, and a bitch to try and move around solo.


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 24, 2016)

Flooring installed. 6 mats @ $29.99 each.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 24, 2016)

Good start 'diz


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 26, 2016)

New logo bitches!


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 12, 2016)

Rack ordered today:

Pretty much a Rogue R-4 clone made by Northern Lights, a Canadian company. Same grade steel, but the advantages were that it's cheaper and I could pick and choose components, sort of like a lego set to make my own custom rack.











Check out the video, even the dip station is a clone of the Rogue.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice dizz. Don't u need two spotters/safety bars or is that for a pair? 

And when bolting to the ground I suggest using concrete bolts instead of wedges. Wedges will come lose over time and can't take as much beating as concrete bolts. Get the 4 inch long 3/4 inch wide ones from Lowes. They're blue colored and are super strong. 

Good luck buddy you're gonna love it


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 24, 2016)

Making progress, slowly.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 24, 2016)

Looking good brother.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 24, 2016)

Added a shelf and had Dish Network installed.

#baller


----------



## Dex (Oct 25, 2016)

Maybe get some plywood under the rubber mat. Cracking the slab kinda sucks.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 25, 2016)

Dex said:


> Maybe get some plywood under the rubber mat. Cracking the slab kinda sucks.



You think those horse stall mats need even more underneath them? Horses weight about 2200 lbs and those are the mats I used, 3/4" thick.


----------



## anewguy (Oct 25, 2016)

Damn I wish I had the space and extra money for this.  What's the box on the stand below the tv?


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 25, 2016)

anewguy said:


> Damn I wish I had the space and extra money for this.  What's the box on the stand below the tv?



Bluetooth speaker.


----------



## Lilo (Oct 25, 2016)

Already looks better than some gyms I've been to!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 28, 2016)

Dizz in gonna put these in my little deadlift area to use bands. Simple and very effective. Just thought I'd throw it your way if ur interested.

Im gonna start using a lot of bands on squat and deadlift

Just put four of these down

https://www.google.com/search?q=diy...hWJ8j4KHcmwCWoQ_AUICCgC#imgrc=gwcxWGD4WuqJTM:


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 28, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Making progress, slowly.



What's that piece of equipment in the pic?


----------



## Milo (Oct 28, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's that piece of equipment in the pic?


Looks like a very large wrap roller. Lay your wrap down onto the moving part, tuck the end and place your hand on top. Once you start the device it will roll your wrap for you as long as you keep your hand in place.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 28, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's that piece of equipment in the pic?



It's a Vita Master, I just don't have the strap installed right now.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 28, 2016)

Rack arrived!


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 31, 2016)

Progress!

Rack bolted together, now I need to get my bench and bar ordered, and wait for my weights to cross the ocean blue from China.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 25, 2016)

Okay, I pulled the trigger.

Happy Thanksgiving and Merry Christmas to me!

Ohio Bar - Stainless Steel!





Rogue Bench, get some!





OSO Collars. Gun Metal color.





Dip Belt (trying to get in on 5 for 5 deal)





Ab Wheel. Kid tested, Snake approved! (trying to get in on 5 for 5 deal)


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 29, 2016)

My wife surprised me today with a bad-ass christmas gift! 

This is something I've wanted for a while now to replace my super old treadmill as my go-to for cardio at Gainz HQ™.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 29, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> My wife surprised me today with a bad-ass christmas gift!
> 
> This is something I've wanted for a while now to replace my super old treadmill as my go-to for cardio at Gainz HQ™.



Damn. That thing is pretty cool. What's that ****er cost?


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 30, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Damn. That thing is pretty cool. What's that ****er cost?



$2k shipped for M7 model and 5 year parts/labor warranty.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 3, 2016)

Woot woot!


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 3, 2016)

Nice rack, the yellow safety bars are cool.  Your gym's coming together nicely.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 4, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> Nice rack, the yellow safety bars are cool.  Your gym's coming together nicely.



Thanks brother! It's been taking a while to get it put together but it should be done within the next week or so when my Rogue order arrives and my weights get here.


----------



## IHI (Dec 4, 2016)

Man, got me drooling with all the bad-assery your setting up, that's going to be a kick ass set up, already is, but when your "done" filling it up.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 4, 2016)

It's all put together, didn't take too long after I got it unboxed.






The tach really is a motivator. You want to push that dial just like driving fast in a sports car. Surprisingly it was actually pretty fun.






It has 4 users built in, each user can sync their workouts to their smartphone to keep track of progress. This was my first workout yesterday, I did the built-in 14 minute interval program they tout and I was sweating like a pig at the end, which I had hoped for. Challenging, even on resistance level 1 and this bad boy has 20 levels of resistance built in!






Overall the unit is very sturdy, it doesn't feel cheap or flimsy. Even with my 224 lb body hauling ass on this thing, there was very little wobble or play in the unit which was nice.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 4, 2016)

IHI said:


> Man, got me drooling with all the bad-assery your setting up, that's going to be a kick ass set up, already is, but when your "done" filling it up.



Thanks my man. I'm excited as well, the area ended up being a perfect fit for the equipment I wanted. I can't wait for the rest of the items to show up within the next week or so. Then it's game on!


----------



## IHI (Dec 4, 2016)

Always wondered about that bow flew max burner since seeing it on tv. Good to hear it's a solid unit, but for what they charge, thats upper teir gym equipment IMO, so itd better be lol. Be a nice change, we got a nortiflex elliptical yrs back and it's still as smooth and solid as the day we got it, but as with anything it gets boring. I'll bring down one of the mounation bikes and have a stationary stand the back tire sits on and you can change resistance, so that's a nice change. Or wife and I will head to new sport plex downtown and just do laps on the indoor track, I can't jog/run though due to knee issues, but again, I loathe cardio so change up for me is required or I won't do it at all lol.


----------



## Dex (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice cardio machine that doesn't take up much space. So you can't go more than 14 minutes on it though?


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 5, 2016)

Dex said:


> Nice cardio machine that doesn't take up much space. So you can't go more than 14 minutes on it though?



The 14 min program is their marketing/sales pitch. It has a 21 min mode, manual mode, and a bunch of other built in programs so you can customize the workout how you see fit just like most other cardio machines out there in terms of flexibility.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 9, 2016)

Bam!







So damn pretty!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 9, 2016)

Jealous of that bench!!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 9, 2016)

That bench is dead sexy. Now ye need to drag the Missus down there and christen it, of course.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 9, 2016)

I like this set up Diz


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 9, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> I like this set up Diz




Thanks brother!


----------



## IHI (Dec 10, 2016)

That rack and bench is so sweet, like artwork sitting there

You end up with a dumbbell rack full from 5-200lbs, I'm unsubscrbing because I will officially hate you out of sheer rage level jealousy lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 10, 2016)

Dizz how much were those plate holders u have on the rack? U think it would fit my rogue rack? I need just two


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 10, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Dizz how much were those plate holders u have on the rack? U think it would fit my rogue rack? I need just two



$12.88 each. The Crossbox is a clone of the R3/R4 so I'm sure they would fit. 

http://www.fitnessdepot.ca/US99999/...-plate-storage-pin-cbps13sp.html#.WEtxqxpOKaM

Here is my contact for buying this stuff in the US. RosieS@fitnessdepot.ca


----------



## saltylifter (Dec 11, 2016)

Going to be bad asss. Hope I can build a home gym one day


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 11, 2016)

That set up is sweet, you get the plates yet?


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 11, 2016)

Does the lower section of the bench angles up for when you do incline or remains flat?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 11, 2016)

FordBoss3O2R said:


> Does the lower section of the bench angles up for when you do incline or remains flat?



For 550 dollar it better ****ing angle!!! Lol. It angles man


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 11, 2016)

FordBoss3O2R said:


> That set up is sweet, you get the plates yet?



Not yet, hopefully soon, just waiting on customs/shipping.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 11, 2016)

I remember two months ago my gym was all clean and shiny like that. Now there's chalk and sweat stains all over the place!! Lol


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 12, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I remember two months ago my gym was all clean and shiny like that. Now there's chalk and sweat stains all over the place!! Lol



Clean as you go my nucca!


----------



## FordBoss3O2R (Dec 12, 2016)

Is this the same one? I always wanted to have just one bench and a cage that you can use for pretty much anything


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 12, 2016)

FordBoss3O2R said:


> Is this the same one? I always wanted to have just one bench and a cage that you can use for pretty much anything
> 
> View attachment 3497



That's the one.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 14, 2016)

Um dip attachment please??

....and leather thigh highs


----------



## Seeker (Dec 14, 2016)

Gym is looking very good buddy


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 14, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Gym is looking very good buddy



Thanks my man! Weights just left LA on their way to the Midwest (finally)!


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 14, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> Um dip attachment please??
> 
> ....and leather thigh highs



Boom!






Sing it with me BGH!


----------



## DF (Dec 14, 2016)

Where da weights at doh?


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 14, 2016)

DF said:


> Where da weights at doh?



Got the email today that the freight container they came in from China got devanned in LA this morning, on their way to KC next. Sloooooow but saved me a ton of cash so I have to be patient.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 14, 2016)

That is nice man.  thanks


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 17, 2016)

Rack is bolted down now.

$20 in concrete anchors from Lowe's. The same size as Rogue sells.





Used a hammer drill and a 3/8 bit to drill the holes. I made sure the distance between the top beams and bottom beams was the same before drilling the holes too. They were off by about an inch prior to adjustments.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 27, 2016)

685lbs worth of good times picked up today!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 27, 2016)

Oh hell yes


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice plates


----------



## Seeker (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nice setup


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 28, 2016)

Fawkin ell...that is dead sexy...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 28, 2016)

Ok now dirty that place up and make it look like a mans gym!!!! I wanna see sweat stains, blood stains and chalk everywhere!!!!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Milo (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice job dude. Looks great. Can't wait to set mine up in Feb.
MODS: What about a Home Gym Setup section? For bouncing ideas back and forth and of course flashing our shit around?


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 28, 2016)

trodizzle said:


>



Three compartment stainless steel sink with a garbage disposal ?

The gym is really cool High 5


----------



## IHI (Dec 28, 2016)

Sexy stuff


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 28, 2016)

Zeigler said:


> Three compartment stainless steel sink with a garbage disposal ?
> 
> The gym is really cool High 5



Ha! Sink has only two compartments. But it does have a bad-ass disposal on it. This used to be my Bbq room.


----------



## DF (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice Dizzy!  Looks like you are ready for some serious GAINZ!


----------



## automatondan (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice set-up Dizz, lookin sexy as hell. Bet you are excited...


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 28, 2016)

automatondan said:


> Nice set-up Dizz, lookin sexy as hell. Bet you are excited...



Yep, ready to get strong brother!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice looking setup!


----------



## StoliFTW (Dec 29, 2016)

f*cking nice man.     Grats!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 29, 2016)

Just realized those sexy red plates are 55s. That's awesome.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 30, 2016)

Thats a hell of a setup Diz. Doing it right for sure. Im jealous.


----------



## MattyB (Jan 7, 2017)

I have the Ohio bar you linked. Us it for squats and oly lifting as well and seems rock solid!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jan 24, 2017)

damn I miss basements !!!! we dig that far down here we will be flooded with water lol I have to use my garage and that's my workshop .. so im not sure what im doing yet maybe bite the bullet and just go to the gym !!! would love to build a 20' x 20' building out back !!


----------



## trodizzle (May 15, 2017)

Some recent upgrades:

Inversion table (wife wanted it but I've used it more, out in the hallway of the basement):






Spud Pulley System for Tricep work:





Plate Storage Rack to get the weights off the power rack which was annoying and in the way most of the time:





Powerblock U90 Urethane Dumbbell set, 5-70lb set. Can be expanded up to two more times, up to 90 lbs then from 90 lbs up to 125 lbs.





Lever belt, $54.99 on Amazon. Had to return this and get the Large as the XL was too big:


----------



## trodizzle (May 15, 2017)

The panoramic of The Dizzle Den aka Gainz HQ aka Little Snake Pit:


----------



## TrickWilliams (May 15, 2017)

Wish I had a setup this nice.

Looking dam good Diz.


----------



## trodizzle (May 15, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Wish I had a setup this nice.
> 
> Looking dam good Diz.



Thanks brother, it turned out better than I had imagined. I love it!


----------



## Mythos (May 15, 2017)

Dayum !!! This is cool


----------



## Dex (May 15, 2017)

Nice basement gym Diz. I would have more if I didn't have 4 little money suckers at home.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 16, 2017)

I have the same inversion table 
nice additions altogether


----------



## IHI (May 16, 2017)

Wow, your all in ballz deep with your home gym; i love it!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 16, 2017)

I'll teach u a little.trick for that pulley system Dizz. Nap time tho. I'll text u later about it


----------



## snake (May 16, 2017)

God damn Diz. You may have to start taking this lifting shit seriously now. Looks good brother.


----------



## BRICKS (May 16, 2017)

Looks like you're set brother. Good job, nice gym.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 16, 2017)

I'll buy a membership so long as you won't kick me out for grunting.

/Planet Fitness


----------



## Pumpd (May 16, 2017)

Good luck bro... working out at home is something i could never do...


----------



## trodizzle (May 16, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> I'll buy a membership so long as you won't kick me out for grunting.
> 
> /Planet Fitness



Big time discounts for any UGBB bro's. Grunt all you want, just rerack your weights!


----------



## Pumpd (May 16, 2017)

What kinda music u gonna have cranking? Gym music these days suck and i dont like to wear head phones n shit


----------



## trodizzle (May 16, 2017)

Pumpd said:


> What kinda music u gonna have cranking? Gym music these days suck and i dont like to wear head phones n shit



Ha, it varies on my mood. Sometimes I'm on a work conference call (I work from home), sometimes it's Country (oh God, no!!!), sometimes it's Rap, sometimes it's EDM (Hardwell, Tiesto, Afrojack, etc).


----------



## IHI (May 16, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> Ha, it varies on my mood. Sometimes I'm on a work conference call (I work from home), sometimes it's Country (oh God, no!!!), sometimes it's Rap, sometimes it's EDM (Hardwell, Tiesto, Afrojack, etc).



Glad to know im not the only musically cultures guy on earth heavy days though was always gangster rap or heavy metal to get my mind tuned to a different place and get angry. Shoulder day was opera....never had a shoulder day for now obvious reasons, so never had opera playing lmao.

just like my mix track, my 15yr old daughter laughed one day it was just her and i coming back from one of her tournaments "your weird Dad, how do you go from NWA to Lynard Skynard to jason alden to ozzy osborne lmao.


----------



## stonetag (May 17, 2017)

Ass kicking setup Dizz, stuff isn't cheap by a long shot.


----------



## trodizzle (May 17, 2017)

IHI said:


> Glad to know im not the only musically cultures guy on earth heavy days though was always gangster rap or heavy metal to get my mind tuned to a different place and get angry. Shoulder day was opera....never had a shoulder day for now obvious reasons, so never had opera playing lmao.
> 
> just like my mix track, my 15yr old daughter laughed one day it was just her and i coming back from one of her tournaments "your weird Dad, how do you go from NWA to Lynard Skynard to jason alden to ozzy osborne lmao.




Ha, I love it!


I like all sorts of different stuff, and yes, rap seems to help on the heavy days more than anything. I seem to move with the times and I don't listen to many older things, I keep my playlists current. My kids also think I'm strange with my music tastes, lol.


----------



## trodizzle (May 17, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Ass kicking setup Dizz, stuff isn't cheap by a long shot.



Thanks brother, yes it was quite an investment but It will pay for itself over time and I love how things ended up setup wise.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 17, 2017)

Dude, do you even lift  bro?


Haha! Nah man, nice set up. I miss my old home gym set up.


----------



## trodizzle (May 17, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Dude, do you even lift  bro?
> 
> 
> Haha! Nah man, nice set up. I miss my old home gym set up.



I plan to start soon, been thinking about it for a while now, you know, lifting and stuff. #teamcrossfit


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 17, 2017)

Vascular brutha! I need to put down the pizza lol.


----------

